# 71 gto water in my oil



## irelandGTO (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi guys, I've just fitted new head gaskets on my 71 400 one gasket was obviously blown but I have changed the oil twice and replaced the filter but still getting water in the engine oil by which I mean milky oil. Engine runs ok but only had her idling in the garage am I still in trouble or could this be residue from blown head gasket, I didn't remove the oil pan.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Do you have an aluminum intake manifold? Before freaking out I would retorque the heads and intake.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

No oil in the water?

You did not state why the head gasket blew out in the first place. Did you take the head down to a machine shop to have it checked for straightness or get it magnafluxed for cracking? You may have a warped head or even a cracked valve seat near a water jacket.

Did you or a previous owner replace the head bolts? Are you using the factory head bolts? Are you using aftermarket ARP bolts or studs? Ram Air IV bolts have a couple longer bolts than the standard head bolt and will not tighten -I learned that one. Any debris or rust in any of the block bolt holes that won't allow the head bolts to pull down? Did you look into the head bolt holes in the block to check for this? 

I'd do as ALKYGTO said to see if this works, but if you have to pull the head again, I'd get it checked, examine the head bolts and block bolt holes.

:thumbsup:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

If it were me and the engine is original to the car, I would pull the engine, tear it down, magnaflux the heads and block and rebuild the engine. I would be concerned with the engine running with oil that is deteriorated and diluted, even for a few minutes.

JMHO


----------



## irelandGTO (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, it is an aluminium intake with dual quads. I'm sorry to say that I didn't have the heads checked the gaskets were old and one of the water passage holes had obviously failed, I bought the car with the fault so I don't Know any of its history but the previous owner put a high torque mini starter on and fitted it wrong so it mashed up the ring gear so I had to get it sorted asap as it was outside my house in the winter and it's not stopped raining since I got it and I needed to get it to my garage. It's now safe and dry in the garage so I can take my time and get it right.
It has a ram air unit out of a 69 forged pistons roller rockers fast road cam msd and a 4 speed Muncie 12 bolt rear and I still haven't been able to take her for a run:rage:.
I will be ordering a leak down valve but in the meantime I'll double check the torques and get some fresh oil and a new rad cap as this one leaks, but everything takes a lot longer out here in west cork Ireland nearest stockist is in the UK.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I would retorque the intake and then pressure test the coolant system.


----------



## irelandGTO (Oct 24, 2015)

I think I'll pull the inlet manifold see if I can spot anything.


----------

